# Pan Seared Chili Dusted Scallops with Lemon Herb Truffle Oil



## ironchef (Aug 10, 2005)

This one was a hit tonight. Served it as an appetizer with sauteed mushrooms, wilted arugula, and micro greens/sprouts as a garnish. You can serve it as an entree or whatever you want. The oil needs to be made a day in advance. If you can't find all of the chilis to make the mix, just omit whatever you don't have and double the amount of another chili, but you need the ones in bold face:

*Pan Seared Chili Dusted Scallops with Lemon Herb Truffle Oil*

*Yield: 4-5 servings*

*Ingredients:*

*For the Oil:*
2/3 c. White Truffle Oil
1 1/2 tsp. Fresh Lemon Juice
2 tsp. Fresh Italian Parsley, finely chopped
2 Tbsp. Fresh Chives, finely chopped
1 Tbsp. Fresh Thyme, finely chopped
Kosher Salt to taste

*For the Chili Dust:*
*3 Tbsp. Ancho Chili Powder*
1 Tbsp. Cayenne Chili Powder
1 Tbsp. New Mexico Chili Powder
1 Tbsp. Pasilla Chili Powder
*1 Tbsp. Chipotle Chili Powder*
4 Tbsp. Kosher Salt

*For the Scallops*:
20 ea. U-10 or Diver Scallops
6 Tbsp. Canola Oil

*Method*:

*For the Oil*:
In a mixing bowl, combine all ingredients except for the salt and whisk until incorporated. Season to taste with kosher salt. Transfer to a non-reactive container (glass is best), cover tightly, and refrigerate overnight. Using cheesecloth and a chinois or fine mesh strainer, strain the oil into another non-reactive container. Discard solids and reserve oil.

*For the Chili Dust*:
Combine all chili powders and the salt. Mix or shake until all ingredients are well mixed.

*To Prepare*:
Heat 3 Tbsp. of oil in two saute pans until lightly smoking. Meanwhile, lightly dust both sides of the scallops with the chili powder, but make sure that both sides are evenly coated. Add 10 scallops to each pan and sear on high until the scallops are a dark golden brown on each side, and medium doneness, about 2-2 1/2 minutes per side. Make sure that each scallop has oil under it when you add it to the pan or the crust may come off when you try and turn it. Transfer to paper towels to drain off excess oil on both sides. Drizzle about 3-4 tsp. of oil over and around each 4-5 scallop portion and serve.


----------



## Alix (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh wow. Major wow. I so wish we got nice scallops here. Dang the prairies anyway! ironchef, did you take a picture? I am drooling from the recipe, but I would love to see a pic too.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 10, 2005)

No....I should've but I didn't.


----------



## Raine (Aug 10, 2005)

mmmmm, sounds wonderful!


----------



## amber (Aug 16, 2005)

That sounds fantastic.  I love sea scallops!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2005)

*I only have *
*3 Tbsp. Ancho Chili Powder*
 1 Tbsp. Cayenne Chili Powder
*1 Tbsp. Chipotle Chili Powder*
 4 Tbsp. Kosher Salt

How important are:
1 Tbsp. New Mexico Chili Powder
  1 Tbsp. Pasilla Chili Powder

I'm sure I can get them - but inquiring minds need to know 

...and I may go skimpy on the oil - I would hate to use all my white truffle oil in one fell swoop.   and I also doubt I would need to make 20 - so that will help.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 16, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> *I only have *
> *3 Tbsp. Ancho Chili Powder*
> 1 Tbsp. Cayenne Chili Powder
> *1 Tbsp. Chipotle Chili Powder*
> ...


 
You can just double the cayenne and chipotle poweder...if this isn't too late.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2005)

How hot are those chili powders I'm missing???  Do I need a glass of milk close by?  No, you are not too late - I already had supper planned for tonight so this will be another night.  I figure a nice mesclun mix of greens with a simple vinaigrette - lime juice, Dijon to emulsify, not a strong olive oil and some cilantro.  Maybe even serve these around the salad.  Yes?  No?  Do you have a better suggestion for a dressing?


----------



## ironchef (Aug 17, 2005)

The different chilis are more for flavor since they all bring a different type of smokiness/earthiness. The ancho and chipotle have a lot of flavor on their own so if you've never tasted the other two before, it's not that big of a deal since you wouldn't know what's missing anyway.


----------

